# Softbox vs omni bounce or pocket bounce? for outdoor portraits



## Marine03 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm ordering a Younguno 565EX today, and have heard I should have a sto-fen omni bounce, which to my understanding is just to bounce the light off the ceiling while making it softer. Now I'm going to be shooting people outdoors for family photos and wondered if I should also get a soft box that will attach? This is my first flash experience. 






http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Softbox-Speedlight-Speedlite-Panasonica/dp/B003Y30334/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331213986&sr=8-3


----------



## sheedoe (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Softbox vs omni bounce*

I have one of those Fotodiox mini softboxes. They are not rigid and don't hold their shape well. A little bit of wind outdoors with cause it to slant forward. You basically get what you pay for. I stopped using that and forked over some more cash for a lumiquest softbox and I've been very happy with it. 
As for softboxes vs sto-fen diffuser outdoors, I'd suggest a softbox since you won't be bouncing off light. With a softbox, you'll get a bigger surface area and directional light.


----------



## Marine03 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Softbox vs omni bounce*

So now I'm looking at this because I'm not so sure about a soft box, I'm planning on using this in Mexico in a few weeks for fill light to take portraits of the family on the beach with sun setting behind us. I keep reading that bounced light is best. 
Lumiquest pocket bounce




http://www.amazon.com/LumiQuest-LQ-101-Lumiquest-Pocket-Bouncer/dp/B00009R8DJ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1331233149&sr=8-12


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought this set off ebay about $60

http://www.falconeyes.com.hk/

I did some test shots the other day vs bare flash and the softbox is not too bad
the little mini beauty dish is actually really cool
the softbox comes with white and different coloured covers too for if you want to use the ligths for effects and back lighting

the softbox is easy to assemble and disassemble and ridid, the mount that goes onto the speedlight is pretty good and sticks on nice and tight

the orb is amazing for lighting a wide area 

over all its quite a cool little accessory kit for portable flash

while not a substitute for real light modifiers i can see them being handy in certain situations

I would not use the softbox for shooting a group outside though simply not enough power and spread of light
it would be ok for a portrait or couple shot 

I would get a couple of speedlights on stands off camera through shoot through umbrellas either side of you
Thats what i use to shoot outdoor groups

2 yongnuo 565 and a set of radio poverty wizards or the yongnuo st-e2 controller for ir would work


----------



## 92101media (Mar 9, 2012)

Syl Arena recommends the Lastolite Ezybox Speed-lite as a soft box for speedlites:

http://pixsylated.com/blog/gear/light-modifiers-on-speedlite/


----------

